# Does T-Bomb Work??



## FrequentVirtue (Dec 19, 2003)

I have just recently found out about T-Bomb and im curiuse if it works here is an example of it on the link.

http://massfuel.com/catalog/product_16138_TBomb_by_MHP.html


----------



## Arnold (Dec 19, 2003)

I am not familiar with that particular brand, but 1-Testosterone definitely works.


----------



## bballplayer4514 (Dec 19, 2003)

i didnt have any sucess with 1-test personally


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 20, 2003)

Bplayer, which type and brand of 1-test did you use?  Transdermal, liposomal or oral?  Most have had success with 1-test transdermal products.  I responded very well to 1-AD, a 1-test precursor, but not all that well with a 1-test transdermal.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

I tried T-bomb awhile ago and did not like it. Have done other cycles with other prohormones that were much better!


----------



## prolangtum (Dec 20, 2003)

most oral 1-T or 4-ad preperations wont product that favorable gains. Transdermal or at the least liposomal is the way to go, but trandermal is by far the best.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

I got very good results from Ergopharms 1-ad. Very pleased with that product. Tried a transdermal- S1+ and wasn't too happy with it. What do you recommend?


----------



## prolangtum (Dec 20, 2003)

most people get great results off of s1+, im quite suprised. 1-ad is a pretty decent compound itself. How many squirts per day were you using of it?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

Started 6 am 6pm and at the end was about 8am 8pm.


----------



## prolangtum (Dec 20, 2003)

odd, besides something like M 1T, there isnt too much you can use OTC


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

I've been looking into other "options", but do plan to do a cycle of M 1t here soon. I'm not convinced I got kosher product with the S1+. Got it by dermabolics when it first came out and there seemed to be other discrepencies from other people who used it also.


----------



## Mudge (Dec 20, 2003)

Regular 1-Test at the suggested dose was too little for me, practically nothing was seen - and for at the time $75 it was by far not worth it. Nor was I about to shell out $225 for a legal 4 week cycle that worked, no way.

M1T or bust from what I'm reading, with it down to $45 for 80x10mg caps I dont even know why anyone looks at anything else.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 20, 2003)

Yeah I had lackluster results with the Dermabolics brand also.  I still strongly believe the metering pump was not putting out enough fluid.  6 sprays is supposed to provide 120 mg of 1-test.  After doing the math and actually measuring the dose by spraying into a graduated measuring cup that you need more like 10-11 sprays for the correct amount.  I discovered this at the end of two weeks and started using a graduated dropper to accurately measure the dose.  It was obvious that there was substantial more fluid doing it this way.  I continued for another week and finally started noticing some strength gains. 

At the end of week 3, I switched to Kilo M1-t 20 mg a day.  What a difference!  Of course the M1-t results will be skewed by the fact I did 3 weeks of S1+, and it could be that the S1+ was just starting to kick in.  After 3 weeks I did gain about 4 lbs on the S1+ with some strength gain.  After 10 days on M1-t, was weight is up an additional 6-7 lbs and my strength has rocketed.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

Where do you get it for $45?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 20, 2003)

Kilosports - 90 count, 10 mg capsules


----------



## prolangtum (Dec 20, 2003)

mike is going to have tabs in 2 weeks or so, he guarantees they will be the cheapest on the web. With some people getting unsealed bottles from legal gear as of late, I would wait for mikes before purchasing elsewhere, you know he has top notch shit.


----------



## Mudge (Dec 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Where do you get it for $45?



www.milleniumfitness.com


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

Yeah pro, I plan on waiting on Mike I think. He just emailed me it will be 10 days. I can wait that long


----------



## prolangtum (Dec 20, 2003)

Designer labs(sledgehmmr from many boards) has it suspended in an oral solution, I think its $15-20 for 10mg/ml 50 mls. He has good stuff. I have been pleased with his 4-ad cyp, and hes sending me some Methyl 5-aa to beta test for him


----------



## Mudge (Dec 20, 2003)

DL is good to go.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by prolangtum *_
> mike is going to have tabs in 2 weeks or so, he guarantees they will be the cheapest on the web. With some people getting unsealed bottles from legal gear as of late, I would wait for mikes before purchasing elsewhere, you know he has top notch shit.


I just received two bottles of Legal Gear M1-T from Millenium Fitness, and as many others have reported, they were not sealed.  Even the pressure seal on the top of bottle pops off when removing the cap.  I'm sure the product is fine, but it is a rather poor packaging job.

I would wait for Mike's stuff also.  Will be interesting to see his price.  I can definitely vouch for Kilosports (Gaspari Nutrition) M1-T.   Professionally packaged, inexpensive, and its kicks ass.


----------



## Mudge (Dec 21, 2003)

I hear Kilosports is now 90x10mg for $40.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 21, 2003)

Don't you ever go to bed Mudge?   

Yeah I paid $40 + shipping for Kilosports.


----------



## SJ69 (Dec 21, 2003)

Yeah, KiloSports is the way to go, I can personally tell you their product is good and their price can't be beat.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 21, 2003)

You have to take a 2 week break every 2 weeks when using M1T?


----------



## prolangtum (Dec 21, 2003)

Well, not a neccessity, but time off should usually equal time on. I think if you can handle it, a 4 week cycle of M1T should yield better results than a 2 on 2 off 2 on cycle.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 21, 2003)

At what dose do you recommend and is 6-oxo good for post cycle? 4on, 4off and repeat?


----------



## prolangtum (Dec 21, 2003)

Well if you use pill form of 6-OXO, Usually It is recomended 
Week 1 ??? 600mg daily in two divided doses, morning and night
Week 2-3 ??? 400mg daily
Week 4 ??? 300mg daily

Or you could buy some transport Matrix and add 6 grams of androstenetrione (6-OXO powder) and cut those dosages in half.

Probaly the cheapest and best option would be to get some nolvadex from a "research chemicals place" or a site like powernutrition. You only would have to use nolva for two weeks instead of 4 like with 6-OXO, unless you will you are not quite recovered. It would go
Day 1 80mgs
Day 2 60mgs
Day 3-7 40mgs
Day 8-14 20mgs


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 21, 2003)

Great man! I'll look into that! Thanks


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 21, 2003)

What's the site to powernutrition? I typed in WWW.powernutrition.com but that wasn't it.


----------



## SJ69 (Dec 21, 2003)

I think it's .net not .com, try that


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 21, 2003)

Perfect man! Thanks.


----------



## Mudge (Dec 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by JerseyPaul *_
> Don't you ever go to bed Mudge?



Up till 2am doing a head gasket swap.

I look forward to the M1T, if it works as well for me as others claim I will stock up to the hilt.


----------



## QuestionGuy (Dec 21, 2003)

Anything legal that works ?????? u guy know of anything...????? but please im not intrested in loosing my balls................. u know what i mean


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 21, 2003)

I liked Ergopharm 1-ad. But there are lots of things out there. Do a prohormone search.


----------



## Mudge (Dec 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by QuestionGuy *_
> Anything legal that works ?????? u guy know of anything...????? but please im not intrested in loosing my balls................. u know what i mean



That is what cycling and post cycle recovery is for, all of this stuff affects your natural testosterone man otherwise it would be bullcrap.


----------

